# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Ajoneuvot kartalla

## trumanb

Onko tämä sivu kenellekään tuttu:
http://research.wspgroup.fi/googlemaps/

Osaisiko joku kertoa vähän tarkemmin tuosta?

----------


## Lauri Räty

Hiljattain uutisoitiin että osassa HKL:n liikennevälineistä voi käyttää WLAN-verkkoa. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että kartalla näkyvät liikennevälineet ovatkin juuri näitä verkottuneita raitsikoita ja busseja. Linjatunnukset tosin ovat joillain mitä sattuu, vain raitiolinjan 10 ja bussilinjan 205 kulkuneuvot tuntuvat olevan omalla reitillään. Muut ajoneuvot lienevät Helsingin linjoilla 4, 50, 52 ja 58.

----------


## otto s

hyvältä näyttää!Vielä kun saisi enemmän linjoja näkyviin... 

ja onhan Heurekassa vähän saman tyylinen juttu.Kaikki bussit tosin näkyvät STA:n värisinä Ikaruksina.Isompia kuvia Heurekasta saa meilinä...

----------


## kemkim

> Hiljattain uutisoitiin että osassa HKL:n liikennevälineistä voi käyttää WLAN-verkkoa. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että kartalla näkyvät liikennevälineet ovatkin juuri näitä verkottuneita raitsikoita ja busseja.


Veikkaisin, että kartalla näkyvät nämä ratikat ja bussit, joissa on se reaaliaikainen pysäkkinäyttö siinä näyttötaulussa. Mutta siinä tapauksessa myös linjan 65A pitäisi näkyä. Ei kuitenkaan näytä näkyvän.

----------


## kuukanko

> Veikkaisin, että kartalla näkyvät nämä ratikat ja bussit, joissa on se reaaliaikainen pysäkkinäyttö siinä näyttötaulussa.


Nykyiset pysäkkinäytöt liittyvät Helmi-järjestelmään, esillä ollut karttasivu taas WSP Groupin kehittämään kilpailevaan sovellukseen (jonka osana kulkuvälineisiin tulee WLAN, kuten Lauri Räty totesikin).

----------


## Fiss

> Nykyiset pysäkkinäytöt liittyvät Helmi-järjestelmään, esillä ollut karttasivu taas WSP Groupin kehittämään kilpailevaan sovellukseen (jonka osana kulkuvälineisiin tulee WLAN, kuten Lauri Räty totesikin).


Hesarissa puhutaan siitä, että Digitan laajakaistayhteyden avulla hoidettaisiin liikennevaloetuuksia ja tarjottaisiin samalla WLAN-palvelua matkustajille. Helmille on kuitenkin aika paljon laajennussuunnitelmia. Tietääkö joku miten nämä asiat suhtautuvat toisiinsa? 

Sinänsä tuo palvelu vaikuttaa todella lupaavalta. Tästä jos saisi reittioppaaseen kytketyn kännykkäversion, niin sepä vasta räjäyttäisikin pankin. Usein ongelma reittioppaasta valitun reitin kanssa on se, ettei tiedä bussissa/ratikassa istuessaan missä pitäisi jäädä, kun alue ja linja eivät ole tuttuja.

Aikaa ikävää muuten, että Helmin kehittämissuunnitelmissa vuodelle 2007 on mainittu etuuksien poistaminen etuajassa ajavilta vaunuilta. Minusta olisi parempi nopeuttaa joukkoliikennettä niin paljon kuin voidaan ja muuttaa aikatauluja sen mukaan eikä toisin päin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Hesarissa puhutaan siitä, että Digitan laajakaistayhteyden avulla hoidettaisiin liikennevaloetuuksia ja tarjottaisiin samalla WLAN-palvelua matkustajille. Helmille on kuitenkin aika paljon laajennussuunnitelmia. Tietääkö joku miten nämä asiat suhtautuvat toisiinsa?


Tänään julkaisemassaan tiedotteessa HKL kertoo, että mobiililaajakaista tuleekin osaksi HELMI-järjestelmää. Minä tulkitsisin tilanteen nyt sitten niin, että tähän mennessä Helmi on perustunut Thorebin KomFram-tekniikkaan, mutta Helmi itse nimenä ei viittaa ko. tekniikkaan, vaan on vain yleisnimi Helsingin joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksille ja matkustajainformaatiolle. Helmin laajennusta jatketaan nyt sitten sekä vanhalla, toimivaksi todetulla tekniikalla (KomFram), että uudella mobiililaajakaistatekniikalla. Jos mobiililaajakaista osoittautuu toimivaksi, voi se syrjäyttää kalliin KomFramin.

----------


## late-

> Helmin laajennusta jatketaan nyt sitten sekä vanhalla, toimivaksi todetulla tekniikalla (KomFram), että uudella mobiililaajakaistatekniikalla. Jos mobiililaajakaista osoittautuu toimivaksi, voi se syrjäyttää kalliin KomFramin.


Asia menee todennäköisesti jokseenkin näin. Edellytyksenä on luonnollisesti nyt menossa olevan pilotin onnistuminen ja sitä seuraava järjestelmän jatkokehitys. Mikäli kaikki kuitenkin etenee suotuisasti, jo ensi syksynä voidaan ottaa tuotantokäyttöön uuden tyyppiset etuudet ensimmäisellä linjalla.

Pilotin onnistumisen kannalta testattavana on enää lähinnä laitteiston kestävyys. Järjestelmän logiikka on osoittautunut kenttäkokeissa vähintään yhtä hyväksi kuin KomFramin vastaava.

Eri ajoneuvoihin on asennettu hiukan erilaisia laitteita niiden luotettavuuden selvittämiseksi. Koska järjestelmä perustuu pitkälti normaaliin IP-liikenteeseen ja muutenkin Internet-tekniikkaan, voimme käyttää kaupan hyllyltä saatavia laitteita. Vastapainona on tarpeellista selvittää tarvitsemmeko teollisuus- tai ulkokäyttöön suunniteltua laitteistoa vai riittääkö vähemmän järeä ratkaisu. Tältä osin odottelemme vielä ensimmäisiä kunnon pakkasia ja haluamme tietysti myös kartuttaa tarpeeksi monta kilometriä bussin tärinää.

Jatkokehitys keskittyy aikanaan taustajärjestelmään, josta on tähän mennessä rakennettu vain pilotin kannalta tarpeellinen osa. Tuotantoon mentäessä on tärkeää pystyä käsittelemään suuri määrä linjoja ja lukea sisään kaikki tarvittavat tiedot automaattisesti. Lisäksi suunnitteilla on KomFramin tapaan myöhässä tai edellä olon näyttö kuljettajille ja KomFramiinkin tulossa oleva etuuksien sitominen aikatauluihin.

Ajoneuvot kartalla -sovellus on tarkoitus julkistaa helmikuussa. Nykyinen versio edustaa muutamassa tunnissa tehtyä demoa, jonka perusteella HKL päätti hankinnasta. Koska sovellusta ei nyt pääse katsomaan, liitän mukaan ruutukaappauksen. Useimmat huomaavat varmasti nopeasti, että linjanumerot ja autojen sijainnit eivät aivan vastaa toisiaan  :Smile:  Buscomilta on vasta tilattu tarvittava liitäntä matkakorttijärjestelmään, jotta saamme linjanumerot luettua.

Toisena sovelluksena helmikuussa valmistunee wlan-yhteyden aloitussivu, joka kertoo linjan seuraavat pysäkit. Pysäkkien nimet ovat linkkejä, joista pääsee tarkastelemaan niiden seuraavia ohitusaikoja. Lisäksi aloitussivulla näytetään mahdolliset häiriötiedotteet, pari uutisotsikkoa ja linkit reittioppaaseen ja linjaoppaaseen suoraan linjan sivulle. Tämä sovellus on muuten valmis, mutta Buscom-kytkentä tarvitaan taas linjan tunnistamiseen.

----------


## ultrix

Kai lopulliseen versioon tulee ns. "virallinen Helsingin karttapohja", eli se sama, mikä on Reittioppaassa ja linjakartoissa käytössä? Google Maps on toivottavasti vain väliaikaisratkaisu.

----------


## late-

> Kai lopulliseen versioon tulee ns. "virallinen Helsingin karttapohja", eli se sama, mikä on Reittioppaassa ja linjakartoissa käytössä? Google Maps on toivottavasti vain väliaikaisratkaisu.


Tilattuna on juurikin Google Mapsiin perustuva ratkaisu. Toki saman tiedon voisi esittää millä tahansa karttapohjalla, jos karttapohjasta ja kehitystyöstä halutaan maksaa.

Reittioppaan ja Linjaoppaan karttapohja ei ole sama kuin linjakartoissa, vaan Genimapin toimittama. Ainakin viime tarkastuksella linjakartoissa oli kaupunkimittausosastojen oma karttapohja, joka on kai kaikkein virallisin pohja. Kartografinen tyyli Genimapin kartassa on toki pitkälti sama.

----------


## NS

Nettisovellus, joka näyttää joukkoliikennevälineiden reaaliaikaisia sijainteja kartalla, lanseerattiin siis suurelle yleisölle päättyneen joukkoliikennekongressin yhteydessä. Olen siitä lähtien tehnyt "pistokokeita" palvelussa lähes päivittäin.

http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/

Tänään palvelu näytti parhaimmillaan 14 bussin sijainnit samanaikaisesti. Ensimmäistä kertaa näin kartalla myös ratikan, joka näyttäisi liikennöivän linjalla 6/8 vielä tälläkin hetkellä. Palvelun mukaan linjan 8 reitti päättyy yhä Paavalin kirkolle, joten reittiä ei ole päivitetty ajan tasalle. Vaikuttaa siltä, että kartta on aina ladattava uudelleen, jotta vaunun siirtyminen Arabiassa linjalta kuusi linjalle kahdeksan tai toisinpäin näkyy oikein.

----------


## Albert

> Nettisovellus, joka näyttää joukkoliikennevälineiden reaaliaikaisia sijainteja kartalla, lanseerattiin siis suurelle yleisölle päättyneen joukkoliikennekongressin yhteydessä. Olen siitä lähtien tehnyt "pistokokeita" palvelussa lähes päivittäin.


Samoin. Se on hauskaa katseltavaa. Äskenkin "h52" paineli Vihdintietä kartalta ulos. Monesti on näyttänyt siltä, että jotkin bussit ovat "pahasti eksyksissä".
Tänään näin itsekin tosiaan ensimmäisen raitiovaunun kartalla.

----------


## NS

> Ensimmäistä kertaa näin kartalla myös ratikan, joka näyttäisi liikennöivän linjalla 6/8 vielä tälläkin hetkellä.





> Tänään näin itsekin tosiaan ensimmäisen raitiovaunun kartalla.


Kävin vielä toteamassa tilanteen "maastossa". Kyseessä oli NrII 76, joka ajoi halliin viitisen minuuttia sitten.

----------


## late-

> Samoin. Se on hauskaa katseltavaa. Äskenkin "h52" paineli Vihdintietä kartalta ulos. Monesti on näyttänyt siltä, että jotkin bussit ovat "pahasti eksyksissä".


Tämä selityy sillä, etteivät kuljettajat naputtele Buscomia siirtoajoon, vaan jättävät sen tylysti linjalle. Linjatieto taas tulee Buscomista suoraan sovellukseen.

Muista yksityiskohdista kuten tietojen päivittymisestä en sitten osaakaan sanoa mitään koska en tällä hetkellä istu säännöllisesti WSP:n toimistolla, vaan teen diplomityötä HKL:n palkkalistoilla.

----------


## kuukanko

Eilen tuli bongattua muutama kartalla näkynyt kulkuneuvo: HKL-RL 84 6/8:lla, HelB 210 h18:lla ja PL 822 205:llä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Näkeekö tuolla kartalla muita linjoja kuin 6,8,52 ja 205?

----------


## NS

> Näkeekö tuolla kartalla muita linjoja kuin 6,8,52 ja 205?


HKL:n uutisen mukaan kartalla näkyvät bussit liikennöivät pääsääntöisesti linjoilla 50, 52, 52A, 58, 58B, 59 ja 64, mutta näkyy siellä ajoittain myös mm. linjan 18 busseja. Ratikkapuolella ainoat havaintoni ovat linjalta 6/8. Arkisin kartalla on huomattavasti enemmän liikennevälineitä kuin viikonloppuisin.

----------


## Albert

Viime päivinä on ollut kaksikin raitiovaunukohdetta yleensä linjalla 6/8. Kerran näin 3B:llä yhden. Tuossa äsken kuutonen saapui Arabianrantaan ja lähti edelleen kuutosena (päivittäminen ei auttanut). Sitten Helsinginkadulla kohteen "next stops" näyttö kertoi mm., että 10 min. kuluttua ollaan Arabianrannassa. Vaikka siis Salmisaareen oli suunta. No kivahan se on, että pojilla/tytöillä on leluja leikittäväksi (en toki kuljettajia tarkoita!).
Tässä vastaavaa Dublinin DARTista.
*Tämä* harraste perustuu 15 min. välein päivitettävään reaaliaikaiseen aikataulutietoon.

----------


## JT

Eilen illalla bongasin HKL - Public Transport Map:lta "nappulan" linjalla 39/39A. Ilmeisesti siis vain poikkeustapaus, jossa 39:llä on ollut wlan-verkon omaava bussi??

----------


## Albert

Juuri äsken (13.6. klo 15.47) oli kartalla 4T, 6 ja 8. Kaikki vieläpä "oikealla reitillä".

----------


## pehkonen

Nyt (14.6.07 klo 10.53) näyttäisi olevan havaintoja linjoilta 4, 8, 18, 52 (4 kpl), 58, 205 ja 506.

----------


## rvk1249

Reaaliaikainen seuranta näyttää ajoneuvon numeron myös, kun klikkaa ratikan tai bussin kuvaketta. Kaikissa NrII-vaunuissa pitäisi WLAN olla jo, osassa NrI-sarjaa myös ja ainakin Mannheim-vaunussa 154.

----------


## risukasa

> Reaaliaikainen seuranta näyttää ajoneuvon numeron myös, kun klikkaa ratikan tai bussin kuvaketta. Kaikissa NrII-vaunuissa pitäisi WLAN olla jo, osassa NrI-sarjaa myös ja ainakin Mannheim-vaunussa 154.


Vuoronumerot esiin myös, kiitos  :Razz:

----------


## ultrix

> Reaaliaikainen seuranta näyttää ajoneuvon numeron myös, kun klikkaa ratikan tai bussin kuvaketta. Kaikissa NrII-vaunuissa pitäisi WLAN olla jo, osassa NrI-sarjaa myös ja ainakin Mannheim-vaunussa 154.


Ratikkabongaus Online?  :Razz:

----------


## sam

HKL 99 näyttäisi tuon kartan perusteella seisovan tällä hetkellä Hämeenlinnanväylällä Haagan liittymän pohjoispuolella.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL 99 näyttäisi tuon kartan perusteella seisovan tällä hetkellä Hämeenlinnanväylällä Haagan liittymän pohjoispuolella.


Ja siellä näyttää olevan edelleen! On siellä muutakin hupaa, kuten 3B Koskelassa pysäkillä Auroran sairaala. Töölön hallissa seisoo kolme vaunua, jotka ovat olevinaan matkalla. 90 sanoo seisovansa Töölön hallin pysäkillä, 53 linjalla 3B on matkalla Töölöntorille Oopperan pysäkillä ja 108 linjalla 4 seisoo Saunalahdentiellä ja on matkalla Tiilimäkeen.

Tämä on kiva juttu, erityisesti mobiililaitteella tarkasteltuna, kun on matkalla stadissa. Mutta luotettavuudessa on edelleen parantamista. Mitä ilmeisemmin sekä vaunujen käyttäjillä että jonkin verran myös ohjelmakehityksessä.

Ja sitten vielä olisi hyvä olla näkyvissä tieto siitä, onko vaunu matala vai ei. Sillä on oikeasti merkitystä tavallisille ihmisille, ei harrastajille. Ainakin niin kauan, kun ei voida varmuudella luvata aikataulusta, milloin on matala ja milloin korkealattiainen vaunu. Harrastaja tietenkin näkee asian vaunun numerosta, mutta lastenvaunuäiti ei. Ja jotta info on helppoa, sen pitäisi olla vaikka värikoodina vaunun ikonissa. Ettei tarvi klikkailla joka vaunua asian tarkistaakseen. Huomautus vielä, että mobiilivehkeillä se klikkailu ei ole ihan sama juttu kuin kotona hiiren kanssa.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> HKL 99 näyttäisi tuon kartan perusteella seisovan tällä hetkellä Hämeenlinnanväylällä Haagan liittymän pohjoispuolella.


Mielenkiintoinen tuo vaunu 99. Nyt (11.2. klo 20.20) se seisoo Nuijamiestentie 5 pihalla väittäen olevansa linjalla 4.
Vaunu 53 kuvittelee olevansa linjalla 3B, ja on jumissa Hauhontien risteyksessä Hämeentiellä. 
Eikä yhtään variota ole seurannassa. Kyllä on tuossa turhiossa vielä pientä laittoa.

----------


## late-

> Mielenkiintoinen tuo vaunu 99. Nyt (11.2. klo 20.20) se seisoo Nuijamiestentie 5 pihalla väittäen olevansa linjalla 4.
> Vaunu 53 kuvittelee olevansa linjalla 3B, ja on jumissa Hauhontien risteyksessä Hämeentiellä. 
> Eikä yhtään variota ole seurannassa. Kyllä on tuossa turhiossa vielä pientä laittoa.


Todennäköisesti laitteistossa on asennusvirhe. Jos paikannuslaite ei saa signaalia, se jää viimeiseen tunnettuun sijaintiin. Koska laitteisto on koottu ja testattu Nuijamiestentiellä, alusta asti väärin asennettu laite näkyy juuri siellä. Linjalla hajonnut laite jumiutuu sitten muualle.

Yhdessäkään variossa ei ole laitteita asennettuna, joten niitä olisi aika vaikeaa seurata. Ensin asennettiin NrII:t, nyt työn alla ovat NrI:t ja seuraavaksi tulevat variot. Muita vaunuja ei erikseen ole aikataulutettu, joten ne saattavat tulla viimeisinä tai sitten jotenkin muuten.

----------


## hylje

Missä tahdissa jäljittimiä tavoitellaan asennettavan?

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Vaunu 53 kuvittelee olevansa linjalla 3B, ja on jumissa Hauhontien risteyksessä Hämeentiellä.


Entäpä jos vaunu oli lyhytaikaisessa säilytyksessä Vallilan pihalla ? Liva päällä = näyttikö se seuranta sittenkin oikein..  :Question:

----------


## Safka

Kyllä se 53 on ollut 3B:llä, 3T:llä tai 9:llä monasti Sturenkadun ja Kangasalantien risteyksessä tai Vallilan pihan tienoilla. Näyttäisi jumittuneen hallireitille. Tällä haavaa karttapalvelu näyttää sen olevan Koskelassa (satelliitista arvioiden poikittain raiteella 13) matkalla Eltsuun, jossa ollaan kahden minuutin päästä.

----------


## Skurubisin

Eilen ja tänään karttalla ei ole nähty yhtäkään liikuvaa eikä seisovaa ajoneuvoa. Onko järjestelmä alhaalla?

/Skurubisin

----------


## Safka

> Eilen ja tänään karttalla ei ole nähty yhtäkään liikuvaa eikä seisovaa ajoneuvoa. Onko järjestelmä alhaalla?


Nyt ehtoopäivällä siellä näkyy arviolta kolmisenkymmentä liikkuvaa ajoneuvoa ja pari vanhaa tuttua seisovaa ajoneuvoa. 53 ja 99 siis, joista ensin mainittu on tänään päässyt Mäkelänkadun länsipuolelle asti.

----------


## ratikkakuski

pysäkki-informaatiota netissä;

http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HKL/358/main.asp

( valitse haluamasi linja / linjat )

Esimerkkinä Hakaniemeen saapuvat vuorot;

http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HK...i&dir=2&sort=0

----------


## Albert

5.3. päivällä:
Vähähkösti vaunuja kartalla.
Voikohan siitä päätellä, että  liikkeellä on paljon varioita ?

----------


## GT8N

Järjestelmä sekoilee todella pahsati. Pari päivää sitten se näytti, ettei yhtään ajoneuvoa ollut liikenteessä. Tältäpäivältä järjestelmän seloiluja välillä 13.55-14.10:

Yleisesti vaunujen seuraavat pysäkit puuttuivat, tai olivat vääriä. Välillä virheet hävisivät, tai vaihtoivat paikkaa päättömästi.

HKL 89 Saunalahdentiellä lähdössä linjalla 10. Hetkeä myohemmin Vaunu olikin HelB 89 Paciuksenkadulla linjalla 68! 
HKL 45 linjalla 10 Kumpulan kampuksella.
HKL:n numeroton vaunu linjalla 4 Arabianrannassa.

PL 810 Pasilansillalla linjalla 1. 

CBF:n numeroton auto menossa Käpylänaukiolla linjalla 11 Tuusulanväylän suuntaan.   

Paikalleen oli juuttunut HKL 50, joka on kokoajan paikallaan Kustaa Vaasan tiellä. (mm. HKL 53 ajoi sen yli!) Myös CBF 686 on juuttunut Merihaan tunneliin.

Ehkä kaikkein hauskin tapaus oli linjan 10 numeroton vaunu, joka meni aluksi Aleksis Kiven katua itään, ja hetken päästä olikin kääntymässä Suvannontieltä Mäkelänkadulle, jolloin seuraavat pysäkit olivat Haapalahdenkatu 1010 min, Kytösuontie 2 min, Ruskeasuo 1359 min, Tilkka 0 min ja Kuusitie 121 min  :Idea:   :Exclamation:   :Shocked:   :Laughing:  [nyt 14:29 pahin sekoilu on hieman hellittänyt]

----------


## Albert

14.43: Kovin näyttää turhalta koko systeemi. Kait virheitä enemmän kuin "tietoa".
Miksihän tuollaiseen rahaa haaskataan. 
Vai onkohan tämä jokin ilmaisversio paremmasta meille taviksille? :Smile:

----------


## NS

> Yhdessäkään variossa ei ole laitteita asennettuna, joten niitä olisi aika vaikeaa seurata. Ensin asennettiin NrII:t, nyt työn alla ovat NrI:t ja seuraavaksi tulevat variot. Muita vaunuja ei erikseen ole aikataulutettu, joten ne saattavat tulla viimeisinä tai sitten jotenkin muuten.


Laitteiden asennus Varioihin lienee alkanut, sillä tänään havaitsin toimivan wlan-verkon lähettimineen Variossa 222, joka sillä hetkellä kulki linjalla 3T Kampista kohti Kauppatoria. Kartalla kiertelee nyt linjalla 3B/T samaan suuntaan yksi vaunu, joka ei suostu kertomaan numeroaan. Epäilen että kyseessä on juuri 222, joskaan en ole siitä varma. Tähän asti vaunun numeron näkymättömyys kartalla on yleensä viitannut Manneen.

----------


## Albert

Apuva! Vaunu 104 on Eteläisen Hesperiankadun ja Töölönkadun risteyksessä.

----------


## NS

> Kartalla kiertelee nyt linjalla 3B/T samaan suuntaan yksi vaunu, joka ei suostu kertomaan numeroaan. Epäilen että kyseessä on juuri 222, joskaan en ole siitä varma.


Sain juuri vahvistuksen teorialleni, eli Vario 222 näkyy kartalla, mutta siitä näkyy siis vain linjanumero.




> Apuva! Vaunu 104 on Eteläisen Hesperiankadun ja Töölönkadun risteyksessä.


Auts!  :Eek:  No, tää on tätä. Viime aikoina kartalla näkyvien vaunujen reiteissä ja pysäkkilistauksissa on havaintojeni mukaan esiintynyt entistäkin enemmän virheitä. Vaikuttaisi siltä, ettei järjestelmä osaa vielä edes kolmosen uutta reittiä, mutta kukapa sitä nyt ihmettelemään, sillä eihän reitti ole ollut käytössä kuin vasta kaksi kuukautta.  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Apuva! Vaunu 104 on Eteläisen Hesperiankadun ja Töölönkadun risteyksessä.


Ja on edelleen. Sen lisäksi 90 on lähtenyt käymään pääpostissa. Onkohan vastaanotin päätetty postittaa huoltoon virrat kytkettynä?  :Smile: 

Ja juuri nyt nro 64 7A:ta kohti Koskelaa, mutta laitteet edelleen ilmeisesti päällä kuin olisi normaalissa linja-ajossa. Ja nro 80 lähti juuri Ruoholahdesta Mechelininkatua pohjoiseen linjaa 6 ajaen. Noh, ainakin laitteiden sijaintitieto näyttäisi toimivan...

----------


## bussifriikki

mä muistelisin että HKL:llä oli joku google mapsin kaltainen kartta netissä, missä näki livenä miten ratikat ja esim bussi h51 liikkui. onks sitä enää?

----------


## NS

> mä muistelisin että HKL:llä oli joku google mapsin kaltainen kartta netissä, missä näki livenä miten ratikat ja esim bussi h51 liikkui. onks sitä enää?


http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/

----------


## Albert

> http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/


Mutta virhetoimintojen lisäksi kartalla näkyvät vain NR-kakkoset.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta virhetoimintojen lisäksi kartalla näkyvät vain NR-kakkoset.


Kyllä siellä ainakin nyt näkyy NR-ykkösiäkin, ainakin 46, 61 ja 63.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tuleeko kartan ratikoiden linjatunnus suoraan ratikkaan asetetusta? Eli jos kartalla näkee 3T:n Kalliossa tai 3B:n Kauppatorilla, ne ovat todella kilvitetty väärin?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuleeko kartan ratikoiden linjatunnus suoraan ratikkaan asetetusta? Eli jos kartalla näkee 3T:n Kalliossa tai 3B:n Kauppatorilla, ne ovat todella kilvitetty väärin?


Linjatunnus tulee rahastusjärjestelmästä. Linjakilvitykseen niillä ei ole yhteyttä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Linjatunnus tulee rahastusjärjestelmästä. Linjakilvitykseen niillä ei ole yhteyttä.


Ja nekö siis toimivat edelleen vanhalla kolmosten liikennöintiperiaatteella?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja nekö siis toimivat edelleen vanhalla kolmosten liikennöintiperiaatteella?


Kyllä niissä on ihan nykyiset linjat, mutta ratikoissahan on tunnetusti ongelmia sen kanssa, että monet kuljettajat eivät viitsi laittaa oikeaa linjatunnusta rahastuslaitteisiin.

----------


## risukasa

> Kyllä niissä on ihan nykyiset linjat, mutta ratikoissahan on tunnetusti ongelmia sen kanssa, että monet kuljettajat eivät viitsi laittaa oikeaa linjatunnusta rahastuslaitteisiin.


Tuo siis tehdään käytännössä sillä, että buscom käännetään päättärillä, eli valitaan oikea lähtö?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuo siis tehdään käytännössä sillä, että buscom käännetään päättärillä, eli valitaan oikea lähtö?


Kyllä, näin tehdään.

----------


## NS

Viime viikkojen aikana kartalla ( http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/ ) näkyvien Varioiden määrä on selvästi lisääntynyt. Kartalla onkin varsinkin ruuhka-aikoina melkoinen vilinä. Valitettavasti vaunujen virheelliset sijainnit, linjanumerot ja pysäkkilistaukset ovat kuitenkin edelleen hyvin yleisiä. Lisäksi monet sellaiset vaunut, joihin on asennettu kartalla näkymiseen tarvittava laitteisto (esim. välipalavaunut), puuttuvat aika ajoin kartalta, eli niiden laitteisto on joko hajalla tai pois päältä. Mannejen ja Varioiden vaununumerot puuttuvat edelleen, eli niitä ei pysty yksilöimään kartan avulla.

----------


## Safka

Palvelusta puuttui pitkään vaunujen numerot, mutta nyt näyttäisi taas lisättäneen.




> Kyllä niissä on ihan nykyiset linjat, mutta ratikoissahan on tunnetusti ongelmia sen kanssa, että monet kuljettajat eivät viitsi laittaa oikeaa linjatunnusta rahastuslaitteisiin.


Ehkä syynä on se, että HSL edeltäjineen eivät ole viitsineet ohjeistaa asiasta riittävän tarkasti.

----------


## Huppu

Miksi busseja ei enää näy tuolla kartalla?
Mitä enemmän siellä olisi joukolliikennevälineitä, sitä paremmin pystyisi pysäkille menon ajoittamaan. Tosi sääli että tämä hyvä palvelu on jämähtänyt neljän vuoden takaiseen tilanteeseen, eikä sitä ole viety loppuun asti (muut joukkoliikennevälineet kartalle) kunnolla  :Sad:

----------


## 034

http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/
Nyt uutena ilmiönä (_Nyt löytää mielestäni jopa laajemmin kuin aikaisemmin_)pysäkkihaku löytää Tapiolan ja Tikkurilan pysäkit mutta liikkuvia ajoneuvoja kyseisiltä alueilta ei näkynyt. esim. linja 106 joka tulee Tapiolaan 13min kuluttua niin eipä tuota autoa näy missään päin kartalla. Paljon on näkynyt linjalta  195 autoja liikuskelemassa. Tottahantoki lisäski nämä ratikat joita kartta on pullollaan.

----------


## NS

Nyt *kartalla* näkyy myös metrojunia. Bussit puuttuvat edelleen, ja lisäksi ratikoista ovat kadonneet vaunujen numerot. Vain Variot on merkitty matalalattiavaunun symbolilla, vaikka väliosavaunut kuuluvat tavallaan samaan kategoriaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nyt *kartalla* näkyy myös metrojunia. Bussit puuttuvat edelleen, ja lisäksi ratikoista ovat kadonneet vaunujen numerot.


Hieman surkuhupaisa hetki, kun klikkasin linkkiä. Ei ainuttakaan metroa, ei ainuttakaan ratikkaa, mutta ylläolevasta poiketen yksi bussi keskellä rautatieasemaa. No joo, jumittaa jotenkin, mutta koomisuusaste oli varsin korkea.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Nyt *kartalla* näkyy myös metrojunia. Bussit puuttuvat edelleen, ja lisäksi ratikoista ovat kadonneet vaunujen numerot. Vain Variot on merkitty matalalattiavaunun symbolilla, vaikka väliosavaunut kuuluvat tavallaan samaan kategoriaan.


Tuon mukaan liikkeellä olisi 14-junaa, ja jos kaikki nyt ovat 3yksikköisiä niinkuin pitäisi ruuhka-aikaan olla niin se tekee 42 junayksikköä. Mikä on varakalusto mukaan laskettuna metroyksiköiden määrä tällä hetkellä?

----------


## Samppa

> Tuon mukaan liikkeellä olisi 14-junaa, ja jos kaikki nyt ovat 3yksikköisiä niinkuin pitäisi ruuhka-aikaan olla niin se tekee 42 junayksikköä. Mikä on varakalusto mukaan laskettuna metroyksiköiden määrä tällä hetkellä?


Katso vaikka tuolta:
http://www.hel.fi/hki/HKL/fi/HKL-Metroliikenne/Kalusto

----------


## Safka

> Nyt *kartalla* näkyy myös metrojunia. Bussit puuttuvat edelleen, ja lisäksi ratikoista ovat kadonneet vaunujen numerot. Vain Variot on merkitty matalalattiavaunun symbolilla, vaikka väliosavaunut kuuluvat tavallaan samaan kategoriaan.


Ja nyt näkyy myös lähijunat sekä kutsu+autot. HSL-alueen ulkopuolella ei näy kulkevan yhtään junaa eli onkohan nuo piilotettu kun siirtyvät HSL-alueen (=buscom-alueen) ulkopuolelle, mene tiedä.
Näitä uusia kulkuvälineitä ei näköjään voi klikata valitakseen esim. ajoneuvon seuraamisen, kun taas perinteisissä raitiovaunuissa klikkaamisesta aukeaa valikko.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ja nyt näkyy myös lähijunat sekä kutsu+autot. HSL-alueen ulkopuolella ei näy kulkevan yhtään junaa eli onkohan nuo piilotettu kun siirtyvät HSL-alueen (=buscom-alueen) ulkopuolelle, mene tiedä.
> Näitä uusia kulkuvälineitä ei näköjään voi klikata valitakseen esim. ajoneuvon seuraamisen, kun taas perinteisissä raitiovaunuissa klikkaamisesta aukeaa valikko.


Aika sekava kartta, varsinkin ydinkeskustassa. Olisi hyvä, jos voisi tarkastella esim. vain ratikoita tai vain Kutsuplussia.

----------


## Huppu

Olisi mukava jos myös bussit saataisiin mukaan karttapalveluun.

----------


## sm3

> Olisi mukava jos myös bussit saataisiin mukaan karttapalveluun.


Mahtaisko se käydä raskaaksi pyörittää, busseja on kuitenkin sen verta paljon. Eikä kartalta toisaalta enää näkisi mitään kun 99% siitä olisi bussikuvakkeiden alla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Nyt sitten ihan oikea HSL-brändätty sporat.fi.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo on hyvän näköinen mutta mun mielestä se nimenomaan ei ole HSL-brändätty, tai siis HSL:llä ei ole sivuston kanssa mitään tekemistä (muuten kuin että sivu käyttää sen dataa).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mun pitikin kirjoittaa Wannabe HSL-brändätty, koska värimaailmalla on selvästi jotenkin vähän sellaista haettu, mutta sitten tuo lipsahti, kun kone jumitti. Syy jumitukselle selvisi, kun suljin sporat.fi-välilehden.  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, se virkkuulanka siinä ylhäällä kieltämättä hämää hyvin. Mun epäilykset heräsi heti kun luin ekan virkkeen. Raitiovaunu (spora, skuru) on maan kaunein tapa kulkea. HSL ei ikinä sanoisi noin. HKL voisi sanoakin.  :Wink: 

Jotain outoa tossa on. Nelosella on 7 vaunua liikenteessä, yksikään niistä ei ole YT:n itäpuolella. Yksi kasi seilaa Hakaniemessä. Hauska idea silti.

----------


## iiko

> Jotain outoa tossa on. Nelosella on 7 vaunua liikenteessä, yksikään niistä ei ole YT:n itäpuolella. Yksi kasi seilaa Hakaniemessä. Hauska idea silti.


Juuri nyt kun katselin, niin kakkonen kääntyi Bulevardilta Fredalle. Noiden linjanvaihtovaunujen kohdalla tökkii siis. Tosin tämänhän pitäisi olla datasta kiinni, siis siitä, mitä HSL tuottaa...

----------


## Elmo Allen

HSL:n kehitysversio live-kartasta on täällä. Tuo on siis vain tekninen demo; kuten heti näkee, käyttöliittymää ei tuossa juurikaan ole kehitetty. Lähde on HSL Developer Community, jota suosittelen seuraamaan.

----------


## lkrt

> HSL:n kehitysversio live-kartasta on täällä. Tuo on siis vain tekninen demo; kuten heti näkee, käyttöliittymää ei tuossa juurikaan ole kehitetty. Lähde on HSL Developer Community, jota suosittelen seuraamaan.


Tässä hyvä puoli on se, että kartalla näkyvät sekä HSL Liveen kuuluvat autot/vaunut että myös muut HELMI-linjat. Näiden kohdalla sijaintidataa ei taida olla, vaan sijainti lasketaan HELMIstä saatavan myöhästymistiedon mukaan, olenko oikeassa? Selittäisi melko epätarkat sijainnit.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tässä hyvä puoli on se, että kartalla näkyvät sekä HSL Liveen kuuluvat autot/vaunut että myös muut HELMI-linjat. Näiden kohdalla sijaintidataa ei taida olla, vaan sijainti lasketaan HELMIstä saatavan myöhästymistiedon mukaan, olenko oikeassa? Selittäisi melko epätarkat sijainnit.


Tuo kysymys kannattanee esittää sinne HSLDevin Facebook-sivulle, kun ihan itse tekijät voivat siellä vastata.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:45 ----------

BTW, tuohon ylempään aiheeseen liittyen: en kyllä keksi miten kukaan näkee sporat.fi:ssä mitään HSL-wannabe-designia. Eihän se design ole yhtään samanlainen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eihän se design ole yhtään samanlainen.


Ei HSL-design muutenkaan ole vielä pahemmin hiottu loppuunsa. Se mitä minä näin, oli lähinnä se sama minimalistisuus, johon HSL-brändäyksesä pyrittiin. Sporat.fi:tä on ihan selvästi yritetty sillä tavalla saamaan mahdollisimman luotettavan ja virallisen näköiseksi. Ei muuta, ei samoja kirjaisimia, ei HSL-värejä (muuta kuin tuo vähemmän käytetty vihreä, joka muistuttaa tätä) tai muuta, mutta selvästi pyritty luomaan asiallinen kuva.

----------


## kartalla

Kartalla näyttää tosiaikaisesti Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennevälineiden sijainnin HSL:n avoimena datana julkaisemien aikataulu- ja reittitietojen perusteella:

http://14142.net/kartalla/

----------


## tlajunen

> Kartalla näyttää tosiaikaisesti Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennevälineiden sijainnin HSL:n avoimena datana julkaisemien aikataulu- ja reittitietojen perusteella:
> 
> http://14142.net/kartalla/


Näyttäisi tällä hetkellä näyttävän vain lähijunat ja Suomenlinnan lautan.

----------


## NS

> Kartalla näyttää tosiaikaisesti Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennevälineiden sijainnin HSL:n avoimena datana julkaisemien aikataulu- ja reittitietojen perusteella:
> 
> http://14142.net/kartalla/


Ovatko nuo siis laskennallisia sijainteja, eivätkä todellisia?

----------


## kartalla

> Näyttäisi tällä hetkellä näyttävän vain lähijunat ja Suomenlinnan lautan.


Kulkuvälineiden näkymistä voi säätää alalaidan painikkeilla tai käyttämällä URL-parameterejä, esimerkiksi:

http://14142.net/kartalla/index.fi.h...am_metro_ferry

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:41 ----------




> Ovatko nuo siis laskennallisia sijainteja, eivätkä todellisia?


Laskennallisia, mitattua paikkatietoa ei edelleenkään ole saatavilla kuin osasta linjoista.

----------


## kartalla

> Kartalla näyttää tosiaikaisesti Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennevälineiden sijainnin HSL:n avoimena datana julkaisemien aikataulu- ja reittitietojen perusteella:
> 
> http://14142.net/kartalla/


Kartalla näyttää nyt myös Digitransit-projektin aineiston eli VR:n junat, paikallisliikenteen useista kaupungeista (mm. Jyväskylä, Oulu ja Turku) sekä sekalaisen joukon kaukoliikenteen busseja ja lentokoneita.

Esimerkiksi Turun paikallisliikenne:

http://14142.net/kartalla/index.fi.html?data=turku

----------


## zige94

> Esimerkiksi Turun paikallisliikenne:
> 
> http://14142.net/kartalla/index.fi.html?data=turku


Näkyykö Turku reaaliaikaisena vai nekin laskennallisina?

----------


## kartalla

> Näkyykö Turku reaaliaikaisena vai nekin laskennallisina?


Kaikki sijainnit ovat laskennallisia. Oikean alakulman tietoja-linkistä löytyy tarkempi kuvaus siitä kuinka Kartalla toimii:

http://14142.net/kartalla/tietoja.html

----------


## zige94

> Kaikki sijainnit ovat laskennallisia. Oikean alakulman tietoja-linkistä löytyy tarkempi kuvaus siitä kuinka Kartalla toimii:
> 
> http://14142.net/kartalla/tietoja.html


Miksi Turun osalta laskennallisia? Tarkka paikkatieto kun olisi saatavilla ( http://reittiopas.foli.fi/bin/help.e...nn?tpl=fullmap ), toki en tiedä kuinka avoin  Fölin rajapinta on mutta oletan kyllä olevan ihan avointa. Mikä hyöty siis laskennallisesta sitten tulee? Mukavaahan se on kun tälläisiä kehitetään, mutta hyötyä mietin etenkin niiden osalta joista tarkempaa tietoa olisi saatavilla, mutra käytetään silti laskennallisia tietoja.

----------


## kartalla

> Miksi Turun osalta laskennallisia? Tarkka paikkatieto kun olisi saatavilla ( http://reittiopas.foli.fi/bin/help.e...nn?tpl=fullmap ), toki en tiedä kuinka avoin  Fölin rajapinta on mutta oletan kyllä olevan ihan avointa. Mikä hyöty siis laskennallisesta sitten tulee? Mukavaahan se on kun tälläisiä kehitetään, mutta hyötyä mietin etenkin niiden osalta joista tarkempaa tietoa olisi saatavilla, mutra käytetään silti laskennallisia tietoja.


Kartalla on alkujaan kehitetty visualisoimaan HSL:n aikatauluja ja Turku tuli mukaan oikeastaan täysin sattumalta kun sen aikataulut ja reitit ovat mukana Digitransit-projektin tuottamassa aineistossa. En tiedä onko mitattua paikkatietoa tarjolla Turun busseista avoimen rajapinnan kautta. Osasta HSL:n linjoista on ja ei olekaan mahdoton ajatus, että Kartalla hyödyntäisi myös mitattua paikkatietoa joskus tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## zige94

> Kartalla on alkujaan kehitetty visualisoimaan HSL:n aikatauluja ja Turku tuli mukaan oikeastaan täysin sattumalta kun sen aikataulut ja reitit ovat mukana Digitransit-projektin tuottamassa aineistossa. En tiedä onko mitattua paikkatietoa tarjolla Turun busseista avoimen rajapinnan kautta. Osasta HSL:n linjoista on ja ei olekaan mahdoton ajatus, että Kartalla hyödyntäisi myös mitattua paikkatietoa joskus tulevaisuudessa.


Tutkiskelin pikkasen ja löyty kuin löytykin avoin rajapinta: http://data.foli.fi/doc/index

"Rajapinnan kautta on käytettävissä kaksi tietolähdettä :

GTFS sisältäen staattisen harvemmin muuttuvan tietosisällön pysäkeistä, linjoista sekä näiden suunnitelluista aikatauluista.
SIRI sisältäen reaaliaikaista tietoa ajoneuvojen liikkeistä, sekä laskennallista ennakoitua tietoa toteutuvista aikatauluista."

----------


## kartalla

> Tutkiskelin pikkasen ja löyty kuin löytykin avoin rajapinta: http://data.foli.fi/doc/index
> 
> "Rajapinnan kautta on käytettävissä kaksi tietolähdettä :
> 
> GTFS sisältäen staattisen harvemmin muuttuvan tietosisällön pysäkeistä, linjoista sekä näiden suunnitelluista aikatauluista.
> SIRI sisältäen reaaliaikaista tietoa ajoneuvojen liikkeistä, sekä laskennallista ennakoitua tietoa toteutuvista aikatauluista."


Kiitos tiedosta, en ollut huomannut tuota sivua. Valitettavasti tuolla lukee mitatusta paikkatiedosta (http://data.foli.fi/doc/siri/v0/vm): "Johtuen taustajärjestelmästä (triggeroi ajoneuvokohtaisesti muutokset pelkästään aikatauluennusteiden muuttuessa) palvelu ei ole käyttökelpoinen tällä hetkellä.".

Kartalla käyttää nyt Digitransitin sijaan Liikenneviraston GTFS-aineistoa (matka.fi) jälkimmäisen paremman kattavuuden takia. Mukana on nyt myös Tampere:

http://14142.net/kartalla/index.fi.html?data=tampere

----------


## kartalla

> Kartalla on alkujaan kehitetty visualisoimaan HSL:n aikatauluja ja Turku tuli mukaan oikeastaan täysin sattumalta kun sen aikataulut ja reitit ovat mukana Digitransit-projektin tuottamassa aineistossa. En tiedä onko mitattua paikkatietoa tarjolla Turun busseista avoimen rajapinnan kautta. Osasta HSL:n linjoista on ja ei olekaan mahdoton ajatus, että Kartalla hyödyntäisi myös mitattua paikkatietoa joskus tulevaisuudessa.


Kartalla käyttää nyt HSL:n alueella mitattua paikkatietoa siinä laajuudessa kuin sitä on saatavilla. Toiminnallisuuden voi ottaa käyttöön alalaidan painikkeilla tai URL-parametrillä:

http://14142.net/kartalla/?vp=1

----------


## bernemi

Tältä sivulta löytyy varsin mielenkiintoista tietoa:
http://dev.hsl.fi/hfp/

----------


## Max

> Tältä sivulta löytyy varsin mielenkiintoista tietoa:
> http://dev.hsl.fi/hfp/


Joo, ruudun täydeltä koodikieltä...

----------


## bernemi

Laitan kohta ohjeen tuon koodin tulkitsemiseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:23 ----------

Tässä on edellämainitun sivun tiedot karttamuodossa:
http://dev.hsl.fi/tmp/mqtt/map/
Ohjeita tietojen tulkitsemiseen:

{"desi":"50", *Linjan numero*
"dir":"2", *suunta*
"oper":"XXX", * liikennöitsijä (ei näy)*
"veh":"3755", *auton numero ( pl 755)*
"tst":"2017-02-15T15:35:01.609Z", *aika*
"tsi":1487172901,
"spd":7.22, * nopeus*
"lat":60.1918,
"long":24.95332, * sijainti*
"dl":0,
"oday":"2017-02-15", * päivämäärä*
"jrn":"XXX",
"line":"XXX",
"start":"1712",*vuoron lähtöaika*
"source":"hsl helmi

----------


## iiko

> Joo, ruudun täydeltä koodikieltä...


JSON:ia. Tuon päälle on hyvä rakentaa kaikenlaisia kivoja appseja. Ei tuota suoraan katseltavaksi ole tarkoitettukaan...

----------


## pasisalenius

Tein iPhonelle mobiilisovelluksen joka näyttää pääkaupunkiseudun julkiset kartalla, tämän mainitun reaaliaikadata API:n avulla.

Lisäksi hakee reitit kohteeseen, näyttää Digitransit API:n perusteella linjojen reitit ja reaaliaikaiset pysäkkiaikataulut ja muistuttaa lähdöistä ilmoituksilla. Sovellus ei ole ilmainen mutta ajattelin että täällä jotakuta voi silti kiinnostaa.

Transporter sovelluksesta lisää tietoa täällä

App Store linkki

----------


## Huppu

Kiitos että teit!

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tältä sivulta löytyy varsin mielenkiintoista tietoa:
> http://dev.hsl.fi/hfp/


{"/hfp/journey/bus/TKL_011/11/2/XXX/1335/undefined/61;23/47/96/58":{"VP":{"desi":"11","dir":"2","oper":"XXX","veh  ":"TKL_011","tst":"2018-02-18T12:01:26.027Z","tsi":1518955286,"spd":null,"hdg  ":157,"lat":61.4959298,"long":23.7684313,"dl":"P0Y  0M0DT0H3M31.000S","oday":"XXX","jrn":"XXX","line":  "11","start":"1335"}},"/hfp/journey/bus/Paunu_149/1A/2/XXX/1352/undefined/61;23/46/65/77":{"VP":{"desi":"1A","dir":"2","oper":"XXX","veh  ":"Paunu_149","tst":"2018-02-18T12:01:26.027Z","tsi":1518955286,"spd":null,"hdg  ":77,"lat":61.4675038,"long":23.6573707,"dl":"- 

- Mitä noi TKL ja Paunu tuolla tekee? 

- Lisäksi tuohan on HSL:n palvelimella.

----------


## mv

> - Mitä noi TKL ja Paunu tuolla tekee? 
> 
> - Lisäksi tuohan on HSL:n palvelimella.


Reittiopas ja matka.fi ovat samalla alustalla ja kehittyvät rinnakkain.

https://digitransit.fi/en/developers/

----------


## Salomaa

e":"3B","start":"1900"}},"/hfp/journey/bus/Paunu_111/6/1/XXX/2015/undefined/61;23/48/47/91":{"VP":{"desi":"6","dir":"1","oper":"XXX","veh"  :"Paunu_111","tst":"2018-02-18T18:14:59.017Z","tsi":1518977699,"spd":null,"hdg  ":0,"lat":61.4495953,"long":23.8715508,"dl":"P0Y0M  0DT0H0M0.000S","oday":"XXX","jrn":"XXX","line":"6"  ,"start":"2015"}},"/hfp/journey/bus/TKL_73/5/2/XXX/1950/undefined/61;23/48/32/29":{"VP":{"desi":"5","dir":"2","oper":"XXX","veh"  :"TKL_73","tst":"2018-02-18T18:14:59.017Z","tsi":1518977699,"spd":null,"hdg  ":58,"lat":61.4326037,"long":23.8292687,"dl":"P0Y0  M0DT0H1M8.000S","oday":"XXX","jrn":"XXX","line":"5  ","start":"1950"}},"/hfp/journey/bus/TKL_77/3A/1/XXX/2010/undefined/61;23/48/44/22":{"VP":{"desi":"3A","dir":"1","oper":"XXX","veh  ":"TKL_77","tst":"2018-02-18T18:14:59.017Z","tsi":1518977699,"spd":null,"hdg  ":316,"lat":61.442663,"long":23.8420298,"dl":"P0Y0  M0DT0H0M24.000S","oday":"XXX","jrn":"XXX","line":"  3A","start":"2010"}},"

Tuo "tst" on selvästi väärä . Pitäisi olla "tstx"

----------


## killerpop

> Reittiopas ja matka.fi ovat samalla alustalla ja kehittyvät rinnakkain.


Toisaalta sellaistakin on kuulunut, että matka.fi ajettaisiin alas. Ehkä jo tämän kuun lopulla?

----------


## Max

Onko tällä hetkellä mitään toimivaa sovellusta, joka näyttäisi HSL-kulkuneuvojen sijainnit kartalla? Olen käyttänyt Live demoa, mutta se ei näyttäisi toimivan, ja on nimensä mukaisestikin demo. Onko tilalla jotain parempaa?

----------


## bernemi

> Onko tällä hetkellä mitään toimivaa sovellusta, joka näyttäisi HSL-kulkuneuvojen sijainnit kartalla? Olen käyttänyt Live demoa, mutta se ei näyttäisi toimivan, ja on nimensä mukaisestikin demo. Onko tilalla jotain parempaa?


Itse käytän välillä tätä sivustoa:
https://vehiclepositionsmapdemo--digitransit.repl.co

Alaosan "geohash level" kannattaa muuttaa nollaksi.

----------


## Huppu

Muistan että HSL-kulkunneuvot kartalla palvelu olemassa, koska 
vanhassa rikkoontuneessa kännykässäni käytin sitä appsia / linkkiä. Jossain toisessa viestiketjussa sen aikonaan löysin ja otin käyttöön.
Mistä sen löytää?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muistan että HSL-kulkunneuvot kartalla palvelu olemassa, koska 
> vanhassa rikkoontuneessa kännykässäni käytin sitä appsia / linkkiä. Jossain toisessa viestiketjussa sen aikonaan löysin ja otin käyttöön.
> Mistä sen löytää?


Jossain vaiheessa täällä puhuttiin kovasti livedatasta ainakin tässä ketjussa.

Moni meistä taitaa katsoa datan tarjoamaa palvelua nykyään esimerkiksi Bussitutkan avulla. "Livedataketjussa" mainitut linkit eivät taida enää toimia?

----------


## pasisalenius

Tiedoksi, olen tehnyt HSL-alueen ja muidenkin kaupunkien bussien seuraamiseen Transporter Reittiopas -nimisen mobiilisovelluksen iPhonelle ja iPadille.

Löytyy täältä
https://apps.apple.com/fi/app/transp...987254566?l=fi

----------


## Eppu

> Tiedoksi, olen tehnyt HSL-alueen ja muidenkin kaupunkien bussien seuraamiseen Transporter Reittiopas -nimisen mobiilisovelluksen iPhonelle ja iPadille.
> 
> Löytyy täältä
> https://apps.apple.com/fi/app/transp...987254566?l=fi


Saisko tämän joskus vielä androidiin sopivanakin?

----------


## pasisalenius

> Saisko tämän joskus vielä androidiin sopivanakin?


Olen käyttänyt tuon sovelluksen kehitykseen viikonloppuja ja iltoja viimeisen 5 vuoden ajalta. Sovellusta ladataan muutama kappale viikossa ja maksan Applelle siitä että se on App Storessa ladattavissa. Itsellä ei ole haluja tätä Androidille kehittää, ellei sovita jotain mukavaa könttäkorvausta mieluiten nyt etukäteen ennen kuin alan hommiin.

Löytyykö muita vapaaehtoisia?  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:03 ----------

Ei mutta, fiksumpi vastaus alla:

Androidille on olemassa hieman vastaava Nysse-sovellus
https://nysse.mobi

Suosittelen kokeilemaan!

[edit: Hassua muuten että siellä ensimmäinen kysymys on "Milloin saamme Nyssen iPhonelle?"  :Very Happy: ]

----------

